# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Schiedam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum Schiedam, Huisartsenpraktijk de Wit, Schiedam

Adres: Westerkade 24-A, Schiedam

Website: www.huisartspraktijkdewit.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

